# Sony deck?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I've never been a big fan of Sony decks, but that's just because of a friend I used to have who said they sucked. That's really all the experience I have with them. Any ways, I have an 03 spec v with the 300 watt amped system. I want to hook up my JL 8W0 in addition to the Rockford 8 that came with my system. So, I have to get a new receiver. I was thinking about the Sony CDX-M80. Any ways, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience, either good or bad, with Sony decks or with this particular one. Thanks!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Sony CDX-MP70*

good experience, but they don't like running at max load. As long as you get an amp set it so that iit is max'ed out at 3/4 H/U volume and you should have good clear sound


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not ever going to run it that hard. All my speakers are independently amped so I'm not worried about power. And I'm not really the type of person that "bumps that shiznit" any ways,  . I like clear sound and no blown ear drums. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I have had my sony deck for about 4 years but that is a Mobile ES model. I am kinda disappionted in the X-plod series and I dont recommend them.


----------

